# Zaino Z8 / Z-8 replacement



## jjt2388 (Jan 10, 2011)

As per title, with my reserve of Zaino Z8 running low I am looking for suggestions of a replacement.

I like using the Z8 as the final product to wipe down bodywork with, as I feel it gets rid of any watermarks whilst leaving the paint with a fantastic glossy finish and making the bodywork pop. Does anyone have an alternative product that would be as good, or even better?

My current thoughts are to try Koch Chemie FSE...

My current car finished off with Z8










Thanks!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

See my recent thread. Some infinity wax rapid detailer? Does it have to offer heavy protection?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Auto QD


----------



## jjt2388 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for suggestions, I shall look into these.



gally said:


> Does it have to offer heavy protection?


Not at all, just to finish off the paintwork by removing any watermarks and adding gloss, as the Z8 appears to do well.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Definitely rapid detailer of a bottle of z6 if you can find it. It's like z8 without any protection properties.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

FSe is nice to use and has a purpose (I love it), but isn't really a protective product. Do you have a coating or base sealant on the car and you're looking for a topper?

On a high end car like this, having used something premium like Zaino, have a look at products from Polish Angel. With these last stage products there is so much subjectivity, all I can comment on is my experiences having searched for the 'holy grail' for some time trying a lot of really well regarded products... I've concluded that the holy grail doesn't exist, but their products are damn close 

PA are a brand making some excellent products that do everything, hand made in Germany and date-sealed. Have a look at Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss - Ultimate Finish sell them with free postage, alternatively buy direct from PA and this weekend there is a 10% off (SUMMER2020) if interested.

I'm working my way through the range and they are so enjoyable to use, leave the paint very slick and glossy (Cosmic Spritz has more Silica for protection, High Gloss per the name has more Titania for the best reflective abilities... I can't separate them personally). While they will eventually be worn down by alkaline cleaners and pre-washes, they will be a lot more durable than Z8 and have great self-cleaning properties.

They are pricey but a little product goes a long way, this is a boutique brand for enthusiasts like me who want to squeeze an extra 5% out of all the underlying paint prep (and in my case coating) and for me it's a premium worth paying. I would highly recommend it and have done to many others here


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Just buy more Z8?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm currently using Project 64, it was less than £10 delivered via Amazon and it gives a lovely finish and is also a sealant.

I can't give an opinion on longevity as I remove LSP's as often as my underwear but so far, I rate it and I have 2.5 bottles of Z8 to.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Have a look at Titan Coatings Ultra. Nice gloss and crazy beading. 

Although Zaino Z8 is just excellent.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I really liked using Chemical Guys V07. It says it's a spray sealant, but it's super slick and easy to use. Haven't used it enough to say if it's "glossy" per say, but it didn't make anything look bad. If you want a bitmore "cleaning" the meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer works great, has great beading and is decently durable as well.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Offset Detailing said:


> Have a look at Titan Coatings Ultra. Nice gloss and crazy beading.
> 
> Although Zaino Z8 is just excellent.


40 for 100ml?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Offset Detailing said:


> Have a look at Titan Coatings Ultra. Nice gloss and crazy beading.
> 
> Although Zaino Z8 is just excellent.


Did a bit of reading on Ultra and it sounds very interesting though pricey. One of the only non-qd products advertising anti-static properties. 125 degrees contact angle also as good as water behaviour gets.

Can you tell us any more about it and how it compares to some of the PA products you use?

Is 9 months, 9 months of pH neutral washing or will it stand up to chemical decon and pre-washes too?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Is 9 months, 9 months of pH neutral washing or will it stand up to chemical decon and pre-washes too?


I would be more concerned with Environmental contamination as I've found it's harsher than degreasers and TFRs. The pollen that came through this spring levelled a lot of the sealants in my long term test, even the ones that can stand up to countless rounds of straight degreaser. Like wise, products that fail the degreaser test did better against the pollen and regular road-based debris.


----------



## jjt2388 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice and recommendations - I really appreciate it and will check them all out.


nogrille said:


> Just buy more Z8?


Do you know where it is available, in the UK, at RRP? If so, I'm sold!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

jjt2388 said:


> Thanks everyone for advice and recommendations - I really appreciate it and will check them all out.
> 
> Do you know where it is available, in the UK, at RRP? If so, I'm sold!


Me too


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Beadmaker , should match or exceed the gloss and slickness of z8, its also fairly good at removing water marks.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker , should match or exceed the gloss and slickness of z8, its also fairly good at removing water marks.


Have you used both side by side? Would be interesting to see


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

nogrille said:


> Have you used both side by side? Would be interesting to see


No, but I doubt the difference in gloss between them would be noticeable.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

my product hybrid has recently been highly rated on here - its maybe worth a punt, especially with the offer i'm running at the minute

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5661039#post5661039


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Z8 stock should be in the UK at the end of July.


----------



## jjt2388 (Jan 10, 2011)

nogrille said:


> Z8 stock should be in the UK at the end of July.


Great, thanks for the heads up.

I have ordered some FSE to try in the meantime :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Back in stock!


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Clean and shiny now have it back in stock

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

